# Legacy 900 Ornamental Mill on Craig's



## dogcatcher (Feb 2, 2009)

Legacy 900 on the Dallas Craig's list for $500.00 

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ndf/tls/1016448931.html

Marvin


----------



## PenWorks (Feb 2, 2009)

I got one, but that is a sweet price! I wonder if he is including the router


----------



## dogcatcher (Feb 2, 2009)

I have no idea, if I had not spent my toy allowance on an old Atlas lathe yesterday I would have found out today when I got there.  May do it anyway if it doesn't sell pretty soon.

Marvin


----------



## wolftat (Feb 5, 2009)

I'll take it if someone will pick it up and ship it to me.


----------

